# Low Altitude Combat: Maybe Spitfire Mk. XVI, Tempest V, La-7, Yak-3?....



## Hickam Field (Dec 8, 2016)

The fighters listed above are notable for their characteristics at low to medium altitudes. I'll include others as I'm sure I've missed several but we'll keep it a point to include aircraft that operationally served in the Second World War.


----------



## METTATON6662 (Mar 14, 2021)

First of all I'd choose a russian fighter, as they were all designed for low alt combat. The yak 3 has better overall maneuvrability and seemingly better armament, but the la 5 fn would be tremendously effective in the hands of an experienced pilot because of its excellent vertical performance. As we are speaking about low altitude where most combat is horizontal, I'd say the yak 3


----------

